# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Security > [ubuntu] How do I remove my startup password ?

## Rick Abraham

Hi guys Im using Ubuntu on my home computer and security isnt an issue for me.
So Im wanting to know if there is someway to remove the feature where it ask's me for my password when I boot up, I would even like to remove the user name feature aswell.
So then the kids can just turn the machine on and it boots to the desktop.
Any help would be great

----------


## overdrank

Forum policy on log-in-as-root tutorials

----------


## overdrank

From the policy



> Policy
> Tutorials explaining how to enable the root account for a graphical login or autologin will not be supported on the forums and will be moved to the Jail. Although we believe people should have the freedom to run their computers however they want, we also believe in supporting Ubuntu's security model. You can find or post information elsewhere on the internet regarding graphical Ubuntu root logins; such tutorials do not have to be hosted on the Ubuntu Forums.

----------


## Bachstelze

Thread re-opened.

----------


## snakeman21

So are we recognizing that the OP just wants an auto-login for a USER account, and not a ROOT account, so I can answer this again?  Last time, my post was deleted, when clearly this is a question about an auto login for a user account, and therefore does not violate the policy.

I will answer in a separate post, so if it's deleted, this argument is still here.

----------


## snakeman21

Go to System > Administration > Login Window and click the "Security" tab.  Activate the first option (enable automatic login) and select the correct user name from the drop-down menu.  Click close, and you are all done.  

*NOTE:  This will NOT disable your security completely.  You will still need to enter your password to perform administrative tasks.  All this does is activate auto-login.

----------

